
Intel CEO Resigns - dabockster
https://newsroom.intel.com/news-releases/intel-ceo-brian-krzanich-resigns-board-appoints-bob-swan-interim-ceo/
======
thisisit
Dupe. Discussed earlier:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17364899](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17364899)

------
damm
A relationship? you don't think that Meltdown / Spectre didn't have something
to do with it as well?

I would hope that Meltdown / Specture / the recent TLB Cache yeah Intel would
be in a world of hurt over that.

2 Adults should be able to get it on without a problem

~~~
navjack27
Company policy

~~~
damm
Right it can also be seen as a power play to be dating your superior.

But I still hate to see a company policy stop 2 people from loving each other.
The intelligent thing however would be for 1 person to quit the company and
work in a different company.

~~~
kpil
The CEO dating someone is always sort of problematic, and relationships
between people when someone reports directly to one of them should clearly be
avoided, but forbidding relationships between employees in general seems
unreasonable to me.

I guess a reasonable company would have the policy "it depends" and make sure
that each case is judged on it's own merits, and that no one would just get
fired - in some cases just maybe offered a different position.

I worked in one place where the wife of the CEO worked in a non-managerial
role far from any top level management. Wasn't a problem, and she was the
first to loose her job when they had to downsize. Totally unfair to her since
she was a top performer, but that's the only way it could be handled I guess.

~~~
gaius
I've seen it happen a couple of times - one a receptionist, the other a PA,
made meteoric rises to Head of HR or Head of Project Management under 6 months
after starting dating the CEO. No-one no matter how talented gets promoted
that quickly on merit alone... And no-one takes the CEO seriously after it
comes out either

